# Ohio Archers Association Dist. 5 Governor's Cup



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good luck guys


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Should be a good time. It's been years since I've seen an actual Indoor 300 Round Tournament in Southwestern Ohio. I hope lots of guys/gals/juniors take advantage of this opportunity! Every class will be available. This includes juniors, cubs, women, pins, scopes, traditional stuff, you name it, and you can compete in it! 

60 arrows, 20 yards, single or five spot target face. Only compete against your class/division. All ages welcome. 

If you have any questions, send me or ridge pm's, or look at the aformentioned website: ohioarchery.org 

Hope to pack the house a week from tomorrow!


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Sounds like we should have a decent crowd on Saturday. There's still plenty of room for more though, so come out and join us.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Pics of today's shoot are on the club's facebook page. Check them out, and become a fan of the "Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmens Association" on Facebook.com


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a great time. Thanks to Jeremy, Jeremiah, the OAA and CCFSA guys for setting it up...:darkbeer:


----------

